# Non Dairy Christmas Pudding Recipe



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi all,Just made this recipe for myself for Christmas dinner and I was thinking it might be useful for others too. I have listed if anything can be substituted or left out just in case, as I know many of us can't have one thing or other. Hope the recipe is of use to some anyway, and Merry Christmas. I hate to miss out on Christms Pudding myself and it just occured to me today that this recipe is pretty good as it does not use any eggs and is fairly open to substitution.Cheers. QUICK STEAMED FRUIT PUDDING Ingredients:1 Tablespoon Butter/Margarine (or canola oil)2 Tablespoons Sugar1 Cup Milk (you could use soy or rice milk instead)1 Cup Mixed FruitDessertspoon bicarb Soda (also known as baking soda)1 Tablespoon Rum/Brandy (optional, you can leave it out)1 Cup Self Raising Flour1 Teaspoon Mixed Spice1/2 Teaspoon Cinnamon(Extra dates & Cherries if desired)Methodlace butter, sugar, milk & fruit in a large saucepan & bring to boil over a low heat. Remove from heat & stir in bicarb soda. Add Rum/Brandy. Gradually sift in the flour & spices & mix well. Spoon into a well greased pudding basin & seal. (I used a canola cooking spray on mine). Steam over low heat for approximately 3 hours. To reheat after pudding is fully cooked, steam for approximately 90 minutes. Serve with custard (you can use soy custard or any other non dairy substitute).


----------

